# Orchestral Tools Layers Sine Player issue - window too big can't resize inside Logic Pro X



## ninose

Not sure if anyone has run into this issue. After downloading the free Orchestral Instruments Layers library and opening it inside Logic Pro X, I can't resize the Sine player window. It looks like this, impossible to resize and the bottom is cut off:


----------



## LamaRose

ninose said:


> Not sure if anyone has run into this issue. After downloading the free Orchestral Instruments Layers library and opening it inside Logic Pro X, I can't resize the Sine player window. It looks like this, impossible to resize and the bottom is cut off:



You're seeing more than I am, lol! I'm on a 13 MBP and the keyboard + all of the controls in the lower right are hidden. Tried posting on the forums and also contacting OT directly... crickets. Wonder if PC users are having the same issue?


----------



## Geoff Moore

I'm on PC, the only way to resize seems to be dragging the bottom right corner... which you can't see. Any chance you can set your monitors to a finer resolution?


----------



## jbuhler

LamaRose said:


> You're seeing more than I am, lol! I'm on a 13 MBP and the keyboard + all of the controls in the lower right are hidden. Tried posting on the forums and also contacting OT directly... crickets. Wonder if PC users are having the same issue?


I’m surprised OT support hasn’t responded. I’ve had good experiences With them.


----------



## LamaRose

jbuhler said:


> I’m surprised OT support hasn’t responded. I’ve had good experiences With them.



I've had good response with them as well with other questions/issues. Someone mentioned that the player can be resized via the bottom corners, but I can find no means to shift around Sine to access the bottom portion/corners... if I could resize via the top corners, I would be good.


----------



## LamaRose

Geoff Moore said:


> I'm on PC, the only way to resize seems to be dragging the bottom right corner... which you can't see. Any chance you can set your monitors to a finer resolution?



Thanks, but no-go there. Tried some 3rd-party resizing apps, but Sine doesn't seem to be recognized as a separate screen.


----------



## el-bo

If you click that tiny little rounded oblong tab/button in the top right-hand corner of the logic plugin box, it'll minimise the toolbar (Where the 'Compare', 'Redo', 'Undo' functions reside). You'll then be able to drag the plugin higher on the screen, giving you access to the bottom right-hand corner.


----------



## jcrosby

Also if you manage to get it resized you can save that as the plugin's default state in Logic and it _should _open with those size settings each time. One other option you could try if you're working from a template... If you mange to get it resized add it to a screnset and lock the set. I honestly don't know if this will work for sure since I don't have this issue, but worth trying...


----------



## LamaRose

No luck with any of the great suggestions... unless OT allows resizing via the top corners, it is what it is. 

Maybe it's the Universe's way of telling me it's time to upgrade to the 16" MBP  Thanks again for the help!


----------



## el-bo

LamaRose said:


> No luck with any of the great suggestions... unless OT allows resizing via the top corners, it is what it is.
> 
> Maybe it's the Universe's way of telling me it's time to upgrade to the 16" MBP  Thanks again for the help!



What happened when you minimised the toolbar?


----------



## yiph2

I asked OT about this and they responded a while ago. They said SINE won't fit on a size under 1440x1280...


----------



## el-bo

If the toolbar trick doesn't work, the see if the display options will allow you to upscale resolution enought to be able to see the bottom corners.

If not, then there is a great app that'll allow the resolution to be changed:



SwitchResX - What it is



It has a 10-day fully-functional demo, whcih you could use to set the size of the window, before saving as a default size (remembering, of course to account for the downscaling). However, it's a great plugin that I've used for years. It's especially useful when it comes to squeezing tons of tracks on-screen when it comes time to mix. And the license is really cheap. The only downside is that non-native resolutions can introduce a tiny amount of blur. To what extent this might become a hinderance will be down to the individual, but there are ways to help mitigate against any perceived negative effects.


----------



## el-bo

yiph2 said:


> I asked OT about this and they responded a while ago. They said SINE won't fit on a size under 1440x1280...



Ah, that makes a difference. 

LamaRose seems to be out-of-luck (Perhaps trying that app I linked would be worthwhile). But for the OP the toolbar trick should work. I also have to remove the toolbar to be able to fit everything on screen, now that I've had to move back to using the laptop screen (Used to use a 27" HD monitor).


----------



## OrchestralTools

Hey everyone,

We're working on a fix for this as we speak and hoping to include it in our next SINE update.
We'll keep you informed about this and also when to expect the next SINE update.

Let us know if you have any more questions.

Best,

OT


----------



## MartinH.

yiph2 said:


> I asked OT about this and they responded a while ago. They said SINE won't fit on a size under 1440x1280...



That doesn't seem right, one of the most common aspect ratios still is 1920 x 1080.


----------



## EgM

Was this ever fixed? 1440x1280 seems crazy for a plugin "window"

I love the "à la carte" buying but I don't wanna get in too deep mostly because of the UI size of this thing...


----------



## windwolf666

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We're working on a fix for this as we speak and hoping to include it in our next SINE update.
> We'll keep you informed about this and also when to expect the next SINE update.
> 
> Let us know if you have any more questions.
> 
> Best,
> 
> OT


Does anyone have problem with memorizing window size? No matter how you adjust the window size big or small, it will return to default size when reopening the project......
(even though updated to the latest version v1.0.7)


----------



## jbuhler

windwolf666 said:


> Does anyone have problem with memorizing window size? No matter how you adjust the window size big or small, it will return to default size when reopening the project......
> (even though updated to the latest version v1.0.7)


My monitor is big enough that when I open it in the main window it is fine, but always not quite all of the plug in showing when I open it on a second screen and I have to readjust the positioning, every single time I click to a track with a Sine instance on it, and I have the plugin window locked to the second screen.


----------



## windwolf666

jbuhler said:


> My monitor is big enough that when I open it in the main window it is fine, but always not quite all of the plug in showing when I open it on a second screen and I have to readjust the positioning, every single time I click to a track with a Sine instance on it, and I have the plugin window locked to the second screen.


I see. However, my monitor is not big enough, so I always have to adjust my laptop's monitor window size (down to 100%, but 125% is actually suitable to my laptop) and Sine player every single time... Otherwise, I can't even see the piano roll... That's why I hope the Sine player window could be fixed so that I can work with monitor in 125%


----------



## jbuhler

windwolf666 said:


> I see. However, my monitor is not big enough, so I always have to adjust my laptop's monitor window size (down to 100%, but 125% is actually suitable to my laptop) and Sine player every single time... Otherwise, I can't even see the piano roll... That's why I hope the Sine player window could be fixed so that I can work with monitor in 125%


Yes, I agree that it's annoying and as with many things Sine, I'm surprised they haven't managed to get this low hanging fruit right.


----------



## PedroPH

I just had the same problem in Renoise. I fixed it by enabling an option that autoscales the plugin size in high DPI monitors. I think it's supposed to make the plugin larger, not smaller, but in my case, it made it smaller and now I can work with it.


----------

